# Albino cricket?



## AntonS47 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi,

I just bought a container of crickets from my local pet store and when i got home to feed them to my leo there was some white crickets with black eyes in the packet are they albino or do they have a parasites or what? 

Also how could i tell if the crickets had parasites?

please help :S


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Crickets, like most other insects, shed their exoskeleton when they grow. Immediately after their moult they are white then over the following few hours they darken to their normal colour as the keratin hardens with exposure to air.

If you look back later you'll see the white ones will have 'disappeared'.


As for parasites, you can't really tell, but if you buy from a regular source and keep an eye on your animals behaviour and stools you'll be able to spot any issues and treat them accordingly.

:2thumb:


----------

